# Life with IBS has worsen



## jhambs (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,I am 25 years old mainly working on contract, so I have to move after every 5-6 months to different states and thereafter my schedule change everytime, but as i try to change my schedule my life starts becoming worse.Sometime I feel that this is an end of my life, I have a girlfriend but afraid to tell her that I suffer from IBS, after every other day I get an embarassment with this that I feel to leave everybody and go to some place where I can find peace, but life is not so easy I care for my girlfriend but thinks that due to my this problem I may not spoil her life with me, I am planning to leave her. But I don't know what to do?I tried colocerin with a feeling that my life will improve but didn't benefitted from it.Everyday I see couple of supplements for IBS like: digestrin, coloerin, digestrol etc..did anybody tried that?Can anybody suggest me what to do shall I leave her for her good or shall I tell her, I know she will accept me with that but I dont want to involve in that.


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

That all depends on how much you care for her. I've been dating my boyfriend for about 4 years now, and the first one I suffered in silence because I was so embarrassed about my IBS. After all, it's not exactly easy to tell someone you've got a disorder that causes you frequent cases of embarrassing symptoms like diarrhea and gas. Eventually though, I told him. I just kinda stood up and was like, "Hey, I got IBS. Take me for who I am or leave it." You know what he did? He looked at me and said, "Ok, can you hand me the remote?" He just shrugged it off, like it was nothing because he knew it was something I have no control over. It's not like anyone with IBS wants to have it. I would tell her, definately. If she's your girlfriend, she should care about you, and chances are she might even know how you feel. While we're on our periods, even without IBS, we can sometimes have diarrhea, bloating, gas, the works. Not to mention, everyone's had a point in their life when they've had to hug a toilet every five minutes.IBS is only going to beat you if you let it. If the medicine your doctor gave you isn't working, let him know, so you can start finding something that will work. As for me, I can't recall the name of the one I'm on, but when it's not helping I keep a stash of Immodium and Pepto with me in the event of emergencies. Try scattering your food into several meals throughout the day, rather then three full ones. Finding a way to exercise and relax are also two things that seem to help. You're not alone, all of us here know how it feels to be embarrassed and humiliated at different times from IBS. Trust me on that. Overall, don't let IBS be the reason for you leaving your girlfriend. Tell her. She'll probably understand. If she doesn't? Well, that just shows you what kind of person she really is, and in that case you deserve better. No one should have to suffer embarrassment from their significant other because they've got a disorder they can't control. Hope this helps you out, hang in there and keep me posted.


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

If you only want to leave her because of your IBS- don't. IBS isn't worth ruining a relationship over. And if she cares for you too she will understand.I must admit that I have been with my fiance for years, and he actually went through the stage where it got so bad that I couldn't move and the nausea and pain would be so bad that I would almost pass out. When we found out it was IBS (he was in the doctor's room with me) we were both like "well finally we at least know what it is and can do somethign about it!"If she is worth it, she will try to understand. Hope all goes well!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

jhambs said:


> Hi,I am 25 years old mainly working on contract, so I have to move after every 5-6 months to different states and thereafter my schedule change everytime, but as i try to change my schedule my life starts becoming worse.Sometime I feel that this is an end of my life, I have a girlfriend but afraid to tell her that I suffer from IBS, after every other day I get an embarassment with this that I feel to leave everybody and go to some place where I can find peace, but life is not so easy I care for my girlfriend but thinks that due to my this problem I may not spoil her life with me, I am planning to leave her. But I don't know what to do?I tried colocerin with a feeling that my life will improve but didn't benefitted from it.Everyday I see couple of supplements for IBS like: digestrin, coloerin, digestrol etc..did anybody tried that?Can anybody suggest me what to do shall I leave her for her good or shall I tell her, I know she will accept me with that but I dont want to involve in that.


I can't give you any advice about your girlfriend. I know, when my D was active, I never told anyone how bad it was, not even my wife. (This had more to do with not wanting to deal with doctors over a condition that I clearly created for myself, which everyone I knew would have suggested I do.) From my perspective alone, I would never have wanted every relationship I had to be filtered through "How's your tummy, today?" kinds of questions.What I can say is that by eliminating my symptoms with a flavonoid supplement from fruit extracts, I have regained my health for about 8 years, now, and my marriage and friendships still turn on everyday concerns, rather than my health. If you can't find anything to work for you, it is certainly worth a shot.Write me if you would like to talk about it, and good luck with this.Mark


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't leave her because of IBS. I was sick for about 6 months, losing weight and trying to figure what was wrong with me. My boyfriend was with me every step of the way and once I got my diagnosis - we were both like 'wow this makes so much sense!" I really feel like it has strengthened our relationship and he is an advocate for me. For instance, if I order something at a restaurant and it happens to have oil or sauce or something on it that I know will make me sick, he'll get the waiter to remake it. I would always be waay too embarassed to do this but he is wonderful. Also, it's easier to be like "i don't want to go out tonight, my tummy's bothering me" than to have to make up some excuse about wanting to clean or having work etc. He always understands and never pushes me to do stuff if he knows I'm not feeling well. I bet you will be shocked about your girlfriend's response. Who knows, she may start looking up stuff online for you and trying to find new medicines, diets, etc for you to try. I am sure she wants you to be happy and healthy - and it will probably help you a lot knowing that she is on your side in the fight against IBS.


----------



## 1251 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hiii. It is very hard to live with IBS. But if you're sharing it with someone you really care about, it's worth telling them, they would probably want to understand and help any way they can. You should really find a way to keep a good diet schedule with moving around a lot or try to keep to basic meals as much as possible. Hope I helped, if not sorry =]


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

seriously don't leave her. figure it this way, if you tell her and she decides she can't be women enough to handle it and leaves, then atleast you tried. You didn't let IBS take over what could of been the greatest relationship in your life. In my situation, I havn't dated in about 4 years. Everytime a guy looks at me I look away. I'm TERRIFIED of dating, the whole being in a car, going to a movie or out to eat freaks me out.


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey, I would think that the first thing you need to do to get a little relief from your symptoms is calm down, stop stressing over telling her. Think of this as a test, you tell her and she loves you, she stays and helps you through the hard times. If you tell her and she goes, who needs her. You should not be thinking that you will spoil her life with this problem. You learn to live with it, and deal with it, and how to react when you have flare-ups. You do not give up, and you thank god it isn't worse. Hang in there, and stop stressing, that just makes it worse. Peace and Love,


----------

